# Dringend Programmierer gesucht!



## fatima (23 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Triplemind ist ein dynamisch wachsendes Unternehmen aus Offenbach am Main.
Wir haben uns das ehrgeizige Ziel gesetzt, die Vermittlung von Unterkünften zu revolutionieren und führender weltweiter Anbieter zu werden.

Um dieses ambitionierte Ziel zu erreichen, nutzt triplemind modernste Internet- und Datenbanktechnologien. Wir arbeiten täglich daran, unsere Kunden zu begeistern. Für das weitere Wachstum suchen wir laufend interessierte Mitarbeiter, die Spaß an neuen Herausforderungen und der Verwirklichung von neuen Ideen haben! Der Online-Vermittlung von Unterkünften und die Bereitstellung von touristischen Informationen gehört die Zukunft. Gestalten Sie diese mit uns.

Wir suchen ab sofort einen Programmierer.

Dein Profil:

Kenntnisse:
Skills:
HTML
XML
XSLT (Schwerpunkt)
Java (Schwerpunkt)
J2EE
MySQL (Schwerpunkt)
EJB

Wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt und in einer familiären Arbeitsatmosphäre arbeiten wollt, freue ich mich über eure Nachricht.
Es wäre super, wenn ihr aus Frankfurt und Umgebung stammt. 

Liebe Grüße
Fatima


----------



## ralfsps (25 Juni 2010)

Morgen,

sehr geehrte Frau (Herr  ) Fatima..
Du bist hier falsch denke ich mal (das hat 0 Zusammenhang mit dem Forum)..
Das zeigt aber eins, du hast keine Ahnung von der Materie .

MFG

Ralf


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juni 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Du bist hier falsch denke ich mal (das hat 0 Zusammenhang mit dem Forum)..



Hallo,

auch hier gibt es einige Programmierer, die sich zumindest 
in einem Teil der gelisteten Themen auskennen. So weit 
weg ist das also nicht.



ralfsps schrieb:


> Das zeigt aber eins, du hast keine Ahnung von der Materie .



Nun, das vermag ich nach _einem_ Beitrag wirklich nicht zu 
beurteilen.


----------



## marlob (25 Juni 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> sehr geehrte Frau (Herr  ) Fatima..
> Du bist hier falsch denke ich mal (das hat 0 Zusammenhang mit dem Forum)..
> ...


ziemlich unqualifizierter Beitrag.
Wir programmieren zwar nicht mit Java, aber mit allen anderen Sachen kommen wir auch ständig in Berührung. 
Warum sollte sich hier also nicht mal jemand angesprochen fühlen.
Vor allem da sich hier auch etliche Studenten tummeln, die sich damit sicher auch auskennen und sich noch entscheiden müssen/wollen welchen Berufsweg sie einschlagen.


----------



## ralfsps (25 Juni 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> ziemlich unqualifizierter Beitrag.
> Wir programmieren zwar nicht mit Java, aber mit allen anderen Sachen kommen wir auch ständig in Berührung.
> Warum sollte sich hier also nicht mal jemand angesprochen fühlen.
> Vor allem da sich hier auch etliche Studenten tummeln, die sich damit sicher auch auskennen und sich noch entscheiden müssen/wollen welchen Berufsweg sie einschlagen.


 
Ich möchte niemandem nahe tretten...aber wegen den erwähnenThemen für den angebotenen Job gibt es *idealerweise* z.B.

http://entwickler-forum.de/


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juni 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Ich möchte niemandem nahe tretten...aber wegen den erwähnenThemen für den angebotenen Job gibt es *idealerweise* z.B.
> http://entwickler-forum.de/



Ja: http://entwickler-forum.de/showthread.php?t=62454

Was spricht dagegen, seine Angebot möglich breit zu streuen?

Statt "keine Ahnung" scheint mir fatima doch genau zu wissen, 
was sie tut.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Juni 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Ich möchte niemandem nahe tretten...


bist Du aber schon:


ralfsps schrieb:


> ...
> Das zeigt aber eins, du hast keine Ahnung von der Materie .
> ...


Das ist in etwa so, als ob ich jetzt schreiben würde: "Der Ralf ist unser neuer Forentroll".


----------



## ralfsps (25 Juni 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> : "Der Ralf ist unser neuer Forentroll".


 
Danke.

Ralf


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ralf


 
hallo Ralf,
dafür haben wir doch unseren "Danke" Button, der sieht so aus 

...


----------



## ralfsps (25 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hallo Ralf,
> dafür haben wir doch unseren "Danke" Button, der sieht so aus
> 
> ...


 
Kein Problem mein lieber Helmut    

Du bekommst auch eine Blume von mir    


Gruß

Ralf


----------



## IBFS (25 Juni 2010)

Das hier ist

Suche & Biete

und kein

Stammtisch


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Juni 2010)

Somit hätten wir nun auch das Element "Zurechtweisung" so richtig deutlich in diesem Thread. Das ist ausbaubar/entwicklungsfähig ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juni 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das hier ist
> 
> Suche & Biete
> 
> ...



Und was suchst Du?


----------



## fatima (25 Juni 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> sehr geehrte Frau (Herr  ) Fatima..
> Du bist hier falsch denke ich mal (das hat 0 Zusammenhang mit dem Forum)..
> ...



hallo ralf,

dein beitrag zeugt ja wirklich von reife .

ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich ahnung von der materie habe, denn  ich bin keine programmiererin, sondern wir suchen einen.

und es gibt auch bestimmt leute, die über den tellerrand hinausschauen und sich vielleicht in der ein oder anderen materie einarbeiten wollen oder sich dort schon auskennen.

ich weiß auch nicht, was dich an meinem beitrag stört  und ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich das nicht. 

wenn du also die güte hättest, dich mit deinen off topics zurückzuhalten, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden.

lg
fatima

p.s. ich bin eine sie


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2010)

hallo fatima,
du hast schon alles richtig gemacht, du bist im richtigen Forum und hast
eine konkrette anfrage gestellt. Auch besteht die möglichkeit das hier 
jemand ist der sich für diesen Job intressiert weil er so etwas schon ge-
macht hat oder sich dort auskennt und sich beruflich verändern will.

Danke das du an uns Automatisierer gedacht hast 

Viel erfolg
gruß helmut


----------



## fatima (29 Juni 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> hallo fatima,
> du hast schon alles richtig gemacht, du bist im richtigen Forum und hast
> eine konkrette anfrage gestellt. Auch besteht die möglichkeit das hier
> jemand ist der sich für diesen Job intressiert weil er so etwas schon ge-
> ...



hallo helmut,

danke für deine antwort.
ich denke, dass man durchaus auch hier jemanden finden wird, der sich für die stelle interessiert.
aber egal, solche leutchen gibt es eben überall 

l.g
fatima


----------

